

Why change is hard for any open source community - jehb
https://opensource.com/business/14/12/why-change-hard-for-open-source-community

======
hackerjam
what's the takeaway? i read the article twice and came away with yes...
tradition, keeping things the way they are and have been, together with slow
decision making, all good? but got to the end and thought, okay. where's the
controversy? i agree with all of the above, particularly when you are building
systems, oss or not, that other users have to, choose to, want to depend on.
so the author's grip is with what? the newcomers??? please explain cuz i feel
like i am missing something here.

